# محل مميز 26 متر للبيع بالتجمع الخامس



## اسلام محمد (23 أكتوبر 2011)

كود الإعلان : 118101 
للبيـع محل مساحه 26م بالقرب من أولاد رجب بالتجمع الخامس متشطب وبه وصله مياه 
المطلوب / سعر المتر 10,000 جنيه
للاتصال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني: [email protected]


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (23 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: محل مميز 26 متر للبيع بالتجمع الخامس*

بالتوووووفيق


----------

